# line in jack on 2005.5 jetta 2.5 with premium sound



## bryanp22 (Jun 27, 2005)

Can I add a line in jack to my jetta with OEM parts available at my Volkswagen dealership? If so which part numbers do I need.
Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## komo (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: line in jack on 2005.5 jetta 2.5 with premium sound (bryanp22)*

Hey!! The OC!
Dont have an answer but I live in OC also


----------



## redredrocco (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: line in jack on 2005.5 jetta 2.5 with premium sound (komo)*

I know this is an old post, but I hope this helps.
DONT BOTHER. I looked eveywhere and found a kit that would have been about $200!! 
Instead I went to Crutchfield and got a new radio for $200 w/ the install kit and all needed parts and harnesses. It has stereo Bluetooth (streaming Iphone music) Bluetooth phone calls, in line jack, USB jack and radio face. All around awesome. If you have more ?s just PM me, im happy to help.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

You can get this 

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------

